# FDisk: "Verifying Drive Integrity"--can it be avoided?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I set up drives on FAT32 occasionally and I'm getting tired of the repetitive "Verifying Drive Integrity" that repeats itself too many times when partitioning a drive into several partitions.

Example: I am presently setting up two 238-Gig drives with three partitions each. The primary partition is 15 Gigs, the first logical drive in the extended DOS partition is 2.5 Gigs and the last partition is the ramaining 200+ Gigs.
 It verifies drive integrity when I tell it I want to set up the first partition.
 It verifies it again when I tell it I want to use less than 100% of the drive space.
 It verifies it again when I set up the extended DOS partition.
 It verifies it again when I tell it I want to use 100% of the remaining drive space for the extended DOS partition.
 It verifies it again when I tell it I want to create the first logical drive in the extended DOS partition.
 It verifies it again when I tell it I want to use less than 100% of the extended DOS partition for the first logical drive
 It verifies it again when I tell it I want to create a second logical drive in the extended DOS partition.
 It verifies it again when I tell it I want to use 100% of the remaining space.
If you think the above is a lot of repetitive reading, just think how aggravating it is to have to wait on it as it does all this verifying over and over and over and over again and again and again . . .

Verifying drive integrity is all well and good and I understand it needs to be done; but, once is enough.

Is there a better way? I know there is; I just need a pointer.


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

Download the drive manufacture's utility from their website. You can set it up in just a few minutes. WD and Seagate have Windows and DOS programs to do all the work for you. I'm not sure about the other makers but I bet they all have the same type of programs.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Well, I have set up all the drives I need to set up for the time being so I don't have anything to experiment on right now so do you mind telling me if these utilities are capable of setting up several partitions.

All I have seen (which is information several years old) will either clone a drive or maybe prepare one with a single partition.


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

Sure will do multiple partitions. I used WesternDigitals program to do my 160 gig. Made 6 partitions, and had it ready to go in about 10 minutes. Beats the heck out of fdisk and format. Good luck.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you looked at Ranish Partition Manager?


----------

